# WMA in website einbinden??



## Precog (23. November 2002)

hallo zusammen...

weiß jemand, wie ich eine wma datei
(nur sound) in meine website bekomme?
so dass auf meiner page ein player
mit den wichtigsten buttons (play, pause,
stopp) ist, der meine file abspielt.

thx schon mal,
victork


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. November 2002)

Joa.
Selfhtml weiß dat.
Such mal nach embed.


----------



## Precog (23. November 2002)

thx,

muss oder sollte ich für den
IE noch n tag dazumachen?
vielleicht objekt oder so?
oder reicht das:
<embed src="yippee.wav" width="140" height="60">
für beide?

thx,
victork

und noch ein porblem:
ich kann die gatei net abspielen.
die bttons sind grau,
man kann net draufklicken) und wenn
ich autostart="true" eingebe, passiert auch nix..

thx,
victork

muss ich da auch noch ne url zum plugin
angeben, oder ist das optional?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. November 2002)

Komisch,also bei mir gehts auch wenn ich einfach nen Link zur wma datei aufrufe.
Kannst gerne auch noch object machen und die plugin url ist natürlich optional.

Btw,man kann hier auch editieren.


----------



## Precog (24. November 2002)

was kann man editieren?
seh ich nicht... 

naja, das klappt bei mir imma noch nicht!
also mach ich den ganzen kram jetzt mit flash...

cu und trotzdem thanks für das Bemühen,
victork


----------

